# String Array durch einen Stream schicken.



## hauke1981 (15. Jun 2009)

Hi an alle, war schon lange nicht mehr da aber jetzt hab ich mal wieder eine Frage. 
Kommt diesmal von einem ehemaligen Studienkollegen, der hat das Problem das er bestimmte betriebswirtschaftliche Daten über einen Stream von einem Client zu einem anderen schicken muss.  Ich hoffe das ich sein Problem richtig verstanden habe ;-) AUf jeden Fall kommt er jetzt nicht damit klar.

Daher seine Frage. Wie kann er die Daten über einen String Array über einen Stream schicken. Mir wäre noch eine Hashtabelle eingefallen die man dann vielleicht als Byte Array schickt. Kann ich das machen oder geht das nicht? 
Was meint ihr bzw. wie würdet ihr die Problematik lösen?

Grüße


----------



## maki (15. Jun 2009)

String Array kann man doch wunderbar serialisieren, wo ist das Problem bzw. die Frage?


----------



## hauke1981 (15. Jun 2009)

Also die Daten von der einen Seite in einen string array lesen und diesen dann per stream senden. oder soll er ihn dann noch in einen string umwandeln damit man ihn besser senden kann. auf der anderen seite dann in string array umwandeln und auslesen ....


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (15. Jun 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> String Array kann man doch wunderbar serialisieren, wo ist das Problem bzw. die Frage?



Ja, genau. Schau mal Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 14.12 Persistente Objekte und Serialisierung an. Objekte lassen sich per ObjectOutputStream direkt übers Netz schicken.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (15. Jun 2009)

Wenn Du unbedingt einen String schicken willst, kannst Du das Array mit XStream in XML serialisieren und dann senden.


----------

